# Advice on Clinic



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Evening Ladies,

Wondered if you could help me. I am in the process of changing clinics and currently considering CRM. Has anyone used this clinic? Would be grateful for some feedback. 
thanks 
Heddie


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Heddie - sorry you haven't had any replies yet. CRM seems to be used a lot by donor egg recipients - there is a thread on the donor egg board for CRM. It probably doesn't cover the IVF aspect as those using it are recipients so on a different protocol, but you'd be able to ask the ladies for their more general views of the clinic. Hope this helps.

Rose xx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I had a consultation with this clinic. I liked them a lot and have read plenty of good stuff about them. However I had to rule them out as they were so expensive (although I am a difficult case - requiring lots of tests/monitoring etc!)


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Heddie,

Both my girls were conceived at CRM London using DE.  The clinic is always very calm, the embryologists are fantastic, and personally I got on well with the three consultants I saw there. Others have had less good experiences there in terms of interactions with the staff, but the flipside of this is that three of my friends who had multiple BFNs behind them went on to conceive their babies at CRM (albeit all 3 were DE recipients).  If you are thinking of doing an egg share cycle, they are very picky, accepting only one woman in every six who come forward. I wouldn't buy any drugs there - ask for a prescription and fill it elsewhere.  I'm not sure how pricy they are for OE tx but DE tx isn't bargain basement by any measure. 

Feel free to PM me if you would like further info. 

A-Mx


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Inde, Violet and Rose for your feedback sorry its taken me a while to reply back - issues with internet access!

I have checked out the CRM thread and it does appear a lot of ladies have gone there for donor egg tx. Would be helpful to know if anyone has had success with OE.  I have since had my first consultation with Mr Forman and so far so good.  They are pretty expensive but I have heard good things about them.  I will be looking to source my medication elsewhere but would anyone be able to recommend where is cheapest?

Thanks once again.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i was at CRM for DE and they were ok to be fair, my only issue was with the finance/admin side of things but not the clinical care, my consultant has left and returned to Poland
L x


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks JJ for  your response. Are you able to elaborate on those issues - don't mind if you don't want to but issues with Admin staff has cropped up before.  I will say that my initial dealing with them on the phone and in person has been positive and the clinic itself has a very calming atmosphere. Choosing a clinic has been difficult as you never know if it's going to work for you. It was either them or The Lister. I have trawled through so much comparing results, costs etc until my head was spinning.  Unfortunately there isnt a thread for OE treatment Heddie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went for my ET, I have a difficult transfers, the poor nurse fainted and the Dr couldn't get the catheter in, so they said I have to go back the next day for ET under general anaesthetic, as the Dr was unable to do it, plus his nurse assistant is on the floor and he's tried 5 times. I went back the next day and had ET. My cycle was negative and I emailed to tell them _ all clinics have to keep data and reply to HFEA on cycle outcome- I never had a phone call from the nurses bearing in mind this was my 7th neg cycle, and the first I heard from the clinic got was an extra  bill for an extra £700. I rang admin to ask why I had been asked for an extra £700 and the admin said it was for additional embryologist time for the extra storage  overnight of the embryo etc, I said that the day 4 transfer was not out of my choice but because of the nurse/Dr failing to to the ET and fainting. I also said not a single member of the nursing team had rung me to ask how I was despite a negative result, and they could see that my result had been inputed into their system and recorded. In the end they apologised and didn't make me pay.
I went for an assessment with Dr Jaya P at the Lister ands she was lovely but their DE waiting list was much longer. How old are you? The lister are v good with older ladies and tailor making cycles.
L x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Unlike Inde my experience was poor. Mostly around poor customer care and communication. But this was three years ago.  However when I had to give blood, two nurses attempted and failed and in the end Mr Forman had to take it! I am difficult to get blood from but thought that was astonishing! There was a nine month waiting list ( ironically) at the time. So for that and the bad support, info and care I received I decided to go elsewhere. Rlx


----------

